# Mette le mode silencieux automatiquement



## Latino (23 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour, j’aurais voulu savoir si on pouvait passer en mode silencieux (laisser que le vibreur) de manière automatique en fonction d’un lieux puis repasser en sonnerie une fois qu’on a quitté ce lieux ? ( typiquement quand on se rend au travail )
Merci


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour ,

Regardez dans le mode concentration si vous trouvez votre bonheur 






						Utiliser Concentration sur votre iPhone ou iPad
					

Avec iOS 15 et iPadOS 15 ou une version ultérieure, Concentration vous permet de vous accorder des temps de tranquillité, lorsque vous avez besoin de vous concentrer ou de vous détacher de votre appareil. Avec Concentration, vous pouvez décider de vos propres réglages et choisir quand vous...



					support.apple.com


----------



## Latino (23 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Regardez dans le mode concentration si vous trouvez votre bonheur
> 
> ...


Bonjour, merci de votre réponse !
Malheureusement sur mode de concentration je n’arrive pas à régler le son ( il me semble qu’il n’y a pas de rubrique pour )
Ou peut être que je me trompe ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2021)

Je n'ai pas encore utilisé ce mode , mais a voir  si vous pouvez actionner que le vibreur 





						Configurer un mode de concentration sur l’iPhone
					

Configurez un mode de concentration sur l’iPhone pour vous aider à vous concentrer en réduisant les distractions.



					support.apple.com
				




Sinon , voir pour créer un raccourci


----------



## Latino (23 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas encore utilisé ce mode , mais a voir  si vous pouvez actionner que le vibreur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J’ai cherché mais je ne trouve aucun mode vibreur ou silence dans les actions, que ce soit  dans raccourci ou dans les modes de concentration… quelqu’un aurait des autres idées ? Merci


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2021)

Je déplace dans la section raccourcis ou des membres devraient t'aider


----------



## Latino (24 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je déplace dans la section raccourcis ou des membres devraient t'aider


Merci beaucoup


----------

